# What's it worth?



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

I am about to get a 1992 Suzuki King Quad 300 4X4 that needs some work. If it is running and 4x4 works, what would it be worth? Wont be much to look at but will be functional and reliable.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

$600 -$800 ? 25 yrs old


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

i would be more than happy with that.


----------

